# Ethyl Oleate



## Experiment4 (Feb 11, 2014)

Okay so for every home brew I've ever done I have used 100% GSO. Hearing that Ethyl Oleate (EO) has been a heaven send for some, it intrigues me. On the other hand I hear that many react badly to it getting rashes and extreme pip. Im thinking about buying a small amount of EO and try pinning it to see how my body handles it. I guess my question here is to see if I respond well to EO should i just shoot 1-2 ml of straight EO, or brew a small amount of test (~5ml) and pin that? Would there be a difference? Thanks for the help everyone I'm new here but my stay has been very productive so far.


----------



## greggy (Feb 12, 2014)

If your have no PIP now using GSO, why switch. And yes you could shoot 1 ml of just itself to see your reaction.


----------



## Nattydread (Feb 12, 2014)

I would make a small batch like you mentioned and try it that way. 
My thinking is the EO will be less concentrated and prob more manageable then if you pin straight EO. Just my thinking, but then again I'm no Mensa member.


----------



## highdrum (Feb 16, 2014)

Before trying Ethyl Oleate, I would first suggest using MCT Oil.  It's very light, thin, hold solution better than GSO and a bonus, is used as an SEO.  So you will get those positive affects as well.  I have used 50/50 EO/MCT and it makes super high concentrations hold well, plus is thin like water.  The great thing about MCT oil, is that it takes a week or longer to fully dissolve into the muscle, so you don't need to work about the hormone crashing in the muscle causing excessive PIP.  There will always be carrier oil there to hold the hormone as its absorbed by the body, preventing PIP.


----------



## Trump40 (Feb 18, 2014)

The crazy thing about EO for me is that it took about 5 weeks to become an irritant.  

I ran 100% EO test base for 4 weeks @ 3cc a day with 0 pip.  maybe 2 pins hurt like a bitch but it was a placement thing.
THEN, brewed up some tren and test ace...fuck my life, itchy, pip, redness, eo got crazy.  Only thing that helps is heating the shit up hot.

Im gonna try using guaiacol if i wanna do high concentrations.  and the thing that turned me off about MCT is that it is basically synthol...so ya, your gonna have buildup of oil i would think.
I'm not knocking it though cuz i havent tried MCT yet, although i will be shortly. 

Main point, go for it with the EO, but you can taste it, you smell like it, and my chick definitely says, "You smell like medicine"  all the time and you sweat the shit out at night.  I get USP grade..if you get tech grade its gonna suck.  
I'm over the EO, wish i didnt buy so damn much.  But that's just me. 
Back to the GSO.  As long as the guaiacol doesnt make me stink or feel sick, i'm gonna fuck with that on the strength.


----------



## Iceman74 (Feb 18, 2014)

Running a small batch sounds like a good idea. I liked Endosyn but only had a couple vials of that to play with. LF uses coconut oil and I love their stuff, so if EO doesn't work out for you you could always check that out next.


----------



## Daniel11 (Feb 19, 2014)

I use MCT oil and it is smooth.  Less PIP for me, and it seems to spread out in the muscle more as opposed to staying in a small depot area like a knot.  So if I do get pip it's spread out and not as focused.  

Never noticed any synthol type effects at all from it.   Been pinning it for a while now.


----------



## Daniel11 (Feb 19, 2014)

I will add that TP @ 200 did not hold in MCT oil.   I will be adding EO for this moving forward.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2014)

If you just want to thin it then use mct, if you need a higher concentration then use more solvent 'eo or guaiacol'


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2014)

Daniel11 said:


> I will add that TP @ 200 did not hold in MCT oil.   I will be adding EO for this moving forward.




Iv made 200mg/ml with 50/50 gso/eo, holds fine.


----------



## Daniel11 (Feb 28, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Iv made 200mg/ml with 50/50 gso/eo, holds fine.




Any one make it hold at 20% EO


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2014)

Daniel11 said:


> Any one make it hold at 20% EO




I doubt it, unless you swap the eo for guaiacol


----------



## Daniel11 (Feb 28, 2014)

Thanks.


----------



## VanillaMandingo (Mar 1, 2014)

So what are the differences in using mct or gso?


----------



## Experiment4 (Mar 1, 2014)

Made up a batch of 100% EO 250mg/ml test e. Shot 1 ml and shit I haven't had this kinda pain in my ass ever. It's not unbearable by any means but my glutes never hurt even with 3cc. Not red or anything at all just feels sore. Going to try 50% EO 50% GSO for TPP and NPP and see how that goes, 150mg/ml


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 1, 2014)

Mct is a thinner viscosity than gso Vanilla meaning some compouds will not "hold" or stay liquid meaning once cooled it will have fog or crystals or anything but clear.

50% EO is nasty. 100% EO is double nasty. To me injecting some chemical , which you all know you will your whole life, should be the least amount as possible. Think about it ..injecting 1cc 180 days a year u have injected 90cc of eo if 50%..  And the most rediculous thing to me is people that do it eat only "organic or all natural"  .. see my point?  Lift for longevity and use your head.. thks ib.


----------



## Experiment4 (Mar 2, 2014)

I see what you are saying IB, and i do agrre, but i am just trying EO because ive heard it holds high mg concentration better and can be totally painless for some. Im starting to think i may not be one of them so i may not be using it period. And i prefer to stick with short esters and short blasts and EO is mentioned in many recipes for 150mg TPP/NPP/Tren ace.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 2, 2014)

I believe 1 out of 5 people have an EO allergy.  Red rash is an telltale sign. You can make that 100/100/100 thats 2100mg a week of compounds..high doses can shut down receptors ,ive been there no matter what people say.


----------



## Experiment4 (Mar 2, 2014)

Do you think TPP/NPP/Mast would hold in 100% MCT @ 150mg/ml? I may give that a shot if MCT is noticeably thinner than GSO. If not maybe throw in 20-50% EO. Just going to play with it for a little and see what works best with my body. The 100% EO hurt, but no redness/rash whatsoever, and the pain is pretty much gone by today so I think 50% would be more than tolerable.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 3, 2014)

Experiment you should use gso and 15% guialacol which to me would hold at 150mg imo..mct is so thin it causes problems at higher than 100mg /ml
Ive only dealt with 75x3 so im not positive.


----------



## Daniel11 (Mar 16, 2014)

Fingers crossed for my TP rescue mission.   20% EO 20%BB @200/ml.   Oh dear I'm nervous.


----------

